# what frogs benefit from Naturose?



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

I recently got some Naturose and wanted to see what frogs i should supplement w/ it. I know that it's not supposed to be used too often, once a week at most, but wonder if there are certain frogs i shouldn't give it to and certain ones not? I have several different types and i'm sure the orange terribilis and orange bastis shoulde get it, but how about azureiventris or azureis? Also, who gives it to the tads and what kind of tads?

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

That's a good question. I assumed that it would be beneficial for my vents because of their yellow stripes/orange stripes, but was told one night in the chat room that it wouldn't do much for them. It should help with your inferalanis tincs though from what I was told. I've considered getting some for mine.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Frogs especially with reds/oranges should benefit from it. I think that people have reported that it has made some frogs with yellow become more orange. Can't remember where I saw that though. 

As far as tads it's very important for tricolors/anthony to be supplemented because they have been known to not develop their color as adults even with supplementation after morphing.


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

i'm color blind to further complicate this...here are the frogs i have and I wonder if someone could give me a yes and no breakdown, PLEASE? Azureus, InferAlanis, Powder Blues, Cobalts, Hawaiian Auratus, Turquoise & Bronze Auratus, Small-Spot Leucs, 3-Stripe Peruvian Trivs, Orange Terribilis, Aurotania, Castis, Variabilis, Gl Lamasi, Orange Bastis, Azureiventris and Mantellas... 

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

i use it on my orange terribs, and any frogs i have with yellow in their color pattern


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It won't help with blue colors so frogs like azureus are not going to get any color benefit from it. 

Ed


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I'd use it on your cobalts, leucs, and terribilis. I'm not too familiar with pums so others can chime in on those you have listed.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Just dust 'em all and see what happens...that's what I am doing. I am in my second week of 2x weekly Naturose dusting. I can already tell a difference in:

Cobalts
Cits
Giant Orange
Regina
Bastis
Leucs
Yellowheads
Patricias

The ones that I do not notice a difference in are:

Azureus
Mint Terribilis
Orange Terribilis (starting to wonder if I don't have yellow instead of orange??)
Powder Blues

Hope this helps.


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your input! I'm going to use it tomorrow when i feed my frogs and for now i'm going to give it to everyone. As long as there's no negatives, it can't really hirt. I think i'll also give a very very small amount to each of my tads.

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

asch803 said:


> Thanks to everyone for your input! I'm going to use it tomorrow when i feed my frogs and for now i'm going to give it to everyone. As long as there's no negatives, it can't really hirt. I think i'll also give a very very small amount to each of my tads.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Andy


I wouldn't give it to all of them. Naturose is discontinued so it's pretty limited right now. Why waste it on frogs like azureus and other non red/yellow/orange frogs that won't benefit from it? That's just my opinion.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

jubjub47 said:


> That's a good question. I assumed that it would be beneficial for my vents because of their yellow stripes/orange stripes, but was told one night in the chat room that it wouldn't do much for them. It should help with your inferalanis tincs though from what I was told. I've considered getting some for mine.


This is not true, i have vents that have been supplemented with naturose and their stripes are definiitely a nice copper orange from the yellow that they were before i got them.


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

I used it last night and i had 2 problems, since it's red and the ff's are i guess brown i can't tell the difference. So it was tough for me to shake in just "coated" ff's. The Other minor problem is that it doesn't seem to coat and/or slow down the ff's like other supplements. So i had ff"s crawling up and out of the feeding cup (mostly when i wasn't paying attention). Now that i know that, i think i'll be able to keep them in the cup. I guess there may be a few that i don't need to feed it to, like Azureus but rather than dump the last little bit when i'm finished feeding the frogs that benefit from it, i'll probably just use it for all of the frogs.

Thanks to everyone for their input!

Andy


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Julio said:


> This is not true, i have vents that have been supplemented with naturose and their stripes are definiitely a nice copper orange from the yellow that they were before i got them.


That's good to know. I'll have to pick some up. The person that mentioned it to me was referencing the metallic sheen as the reason. Thanks Julio


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Andy,
What I do is mix it with my other supplements in the dusting cup. That should take care of your problem with the color and the flies being more mobile ofter dusting.
Scott


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

boombotty said:


> Hey Andy,
> What I do is mix it with my other supplements in the dusting cup. That should take care of your problem with the color and the flies being more mobile ofter dusting.
> Scott


Scott, 

Good thinking!

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i woudl not recomend this as you can counter balance out the other supplements, it is not good practice to mix your supplements.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

This is actually the way I have heard of everyone that uses Naturose doing it. You're not suppose to mix your herptivite with rep-cal, but I'm pretty sure that adding an algae to your supplements in dusting cups has no ill effects. This is the way I have done it for the last few years with no problems.
Scott


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

interesting, everyone i know does it alone.


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

Julio said:


> interesting, everyone i know does it alone.


Julio, are you able to see the ff's in the naturose? also, do you have a problem with it not really sticking to them? Ideally, i'd like to use it alone but if it's not really staying on the ff's then they probably aren't ingesting much of it. It does make sense that if it's mainly algae, then there really shouldn't be any adverse affects in mixing it. I never mix the other supplements (well i used to, until i read not to, about 6 or 7 months ago). 

I'm glad this is being discussed, since it isn't really so obvious.

Andy


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Julio said:


> i woudl not recomend this as you can counter balance out the other supplements, it is not good practice to mix your supplements.


It depends on your feeding schedule and how often you plan on using the naturerose. If you are feeding multiple times a week and only using the naturose once a week or less frequently then the amount of supplement is displaced then its not an issue. If you were only feeding one maybe twice a week (or with some other amphibians less frequently) then you would need to look at it more closely. 

Ed


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

Interesting... great answers everyone. Panacur seems to have the same issues with being difficult to coat the flies on its own, so the vet recommended that when using panacur it be mixed with one of the other suppliments to aid coating. So it seems like as long as the frogs are getting suppliments on other days on their own, mixing them would not be a problem to help aid the naturose in coating. Where do you buy Naturose?


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

frogsanddogs said:


> Interesting... great answers everyone. Panacur seems to have the same issues with being difficult to coat the flies on its own, so the vet recommended that when using panacur it be mixed with one of the other suppliments to aid coating. So it seems like as long as the frogs are getting suppliments on other days on their own, mixing them would not be a problem to help aid the naturose in coating. Where do you buy Naturose?


I got mine from Josh. I'm not sure if they have stopped making it or if it's just tougher to find. I'm going to try mixing it w/ one of the other supplements next time and see how that works. I guess the bottom line is that they were only going to get the naturose in that feeding anyway, so if when you mix it and if the other supplement isn't effective, it's ok since they will that supplement in a seperate feeding. To me that makes sense. Opinions?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogsanddogs said:


> Interesting... great answers everyone. Panacur seems to have the same issues with being difficult to coat the flies on its own, so the vet recommended that when using panacur it be mixed with one of the other suppliments to aid coating. So it seems like as long as the frogs are getting suppliments on other days on their own, mixing them would not be a problem to help aid the naturose in coating. Where do you buy Naturose?


And with fenbendazole you can over or underdose the medication via this method and fenbendazole is not as safe as once was thought so overdosing is a concern. Underdosing is not going to remove the parasite so if its a parasite that can directly reinfect the frog you are going to end up with problems again. 

In small frogs that you cannot tube feed, you are better off dealing with a vet and discussing the use of topical wormers like ivermectin. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

asch803 said:


> I got mine from Josh. I'm not sure if they have stopped making it or if it's just tougher to find. I'm going to try mixing it w/ one of the other supplements next time and see how that works. I guess the bottom line is that they were only going to get the naturose in that feeding anyway, so if when you mix it and if the other supplement isn't effective, it's ok since they will that supplement in a seperate feeding. To me that makes sense. Opinions?


It depends on the frequency of feeding and frequency of supplementation. Extrapolating on some of the recommendations put out in the past (based on some information by Dr. Donoghue DVM/reptile amphibian nutritionist) If you are supplementing three or more times a week, then using the naturerose in one of the feedings is not going to have any issues. If you are supplementing less than three times a week and plan on using the naturose weekly then there in theory could be some issues (note the use of theory..) 

Ed


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

frogsanddogs said:


> Where do you buy Naturose?


I got mine from Naturose.com- I actually just picked it up from the post office on the way to work this morning. The shipping was $15.00 but it came from Singapore, so I figure thats not too unreasonable. I purchased 100grams (WAY TOO MUCH!!!) for $30.00. I could not find Naturose on any sponsor's site, so I am hoping this is the same stuff.. Here is the breakdown:

Natural Algal Astaxanthin Powder
(per 100 grams)

GENERAL COMPOSITION
Astaxanthin 24%
Protein 38%
Carbohydrates 14%
Ash 14%
Fat 6-9%
Moisture 1.5%


PROTEIN
Amino Acid Profile 1.89%
Tryptophan 1.04%
Aspartic Acid .094%
Threonine 2.19%
Serine .89%
Glutamic Acid 1.17%
Proline 1.73%
Glycine 0.19%
Alanine 1.36%
Cystine 0.40%
Valine 0.79%
Methionine 1.67%
Isoleucine 0.52%
Leucine 0.90%
Tryosine 0.61%
Phenylalanine
Histidine 1.13%
Lysine 1.07%
Arginine 0.31%


----------



## frogscrazy (Sep 17, 2009)

I got mine from Brine Shrimp Direct | Quality Aquarium Fish Food Products. Go to enrichments and you will find it. they are charging $8.95 for 2OZ.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I've noticed a color improvement with my azureiventris when feeding paprika, which is essentially the same thing.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

i have been adding it to all my frogs wiith the cal/vit mix , i think its a decent additive even if it color enhancment is not being used.
i have aslo been adding it with ground up fish flakes and feeding it to all my tads.
worked quite well for me , the gain i dont think is super noticble right away but more so over time.
only prob is its getting hard to find in canada and im getting low.
craig


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

bobberly1 said:


> I've noticed a color improvement with my azureiventris when feeding paprika, which is essentially the same thing.


Actually Paprika is very different and the carotenoid profiles are very different. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

somecanadianguy said:


> i have been adding it to all my frogs wiith the cal/vit mix , i think its a decent additive even if it color enhancment is not being used.
> i have aslo been adding it with ground up fish flakes and feeding it to all my tads.
> worked quite well for me , the gain i dont think is super noticble right away but more so over time.
> only prob is its getting hard to find in canada and im getting low.
> craig


Even if the frogs do not utilize the astaxanthin and some of the other carotenoids as pigments, it does benefit the frogs in a number of different way including but not limited to immune stimulants, as well as preventing some forms of DNA damage . 

Ed


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> I got mine from Naturose.com- I actually just picked it up from the post office on the way to work this morning. The shipping was $15.00 but it came from Singapore, so I figure thats not too unreasonable. I purchased 100grams (WAY TOO MUCH!!!) for $30.00. I could not find Naturose on any sponsor's site, so I am hoping this is the same stuff.. Here is the breakdown:
> 
> Natural Algal Astaxanthin Powder
> (per 100 grams)
> ...




Although a little dated...thought I'd mention a possible error transcribing the percent composition of Naturose.

Here is the link to the producers product specs...
Product Specifications


----------

